# Rachel's kidding thread. TRIPLETS ARE HERE!!!! Day 149 PICS



## meme (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, my dairy goat Rachel, a Nubian, is getting an ultra sound on the weekend!!! I am so excited. I just wanted to tell you guys, so i could post pics of the ultra sound. I`m really hoping for more than one baby, this will be her first time kidding. She was bred on October 31 and should have her baby/babies around march 30th. Ill keep you updated. 


          here are the pics of the ultra sound!!! I am so excited she has 2!!    




















Oh, and here is the lovely mother-to-be at fair a few months ago!


----------



## Bedste (Dec 6, 2012)

would love to see the pics..... is your VET doing that?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

That is so fun!  Our vet did an ultrasound once when he stopped over for something else.  He had a portable (no pics from that kind) but it was amazing to see those little babies wiggling in my doe.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 7, 2012)

Our vet does them for our dairy club every year. We don't get to see babies, only cotyledons to determine wether or not they are pregnant. But it is still nice to know if they are bred.


----------



## meme (Dec 7, 2012)

I will definitely post pics on Saturday or Sunday.  Our vet said that she could ultra sound our goat Rachel along with some other does this weekend. I cant wait to see how many kids she has.


----------



## meme (Dec 8, 2012)

Update on first page!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 8, 2012)

So the 2 large black blobs are the kids? Sorry for the dumb question, never seen a goat ultrasound before.


----------



## meme (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, the grey blob in side of the black blob is the kid. You were close! I had never seen one before this either, so we can all learn together.  It helps that we have a wonderful goat vet right down the street and a whole family of goat people to teach us though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2012)

Yay for twins!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you!  That is really cool.  Congratulations on twins!


----------



## meme (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks! Now we just have to wait another 110 days.  The kids will probably be black and white, just like their mom and dad.   I really want to keep one if we get a girl, and hopefully we will be able to sell any bucklings as herd- sires. They sure have the genetics for it!


----------



## meme (Dec 10, 2012)

**


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 10, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love her face markings.


----------



## meme (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you! She has such a sweet personality too. The wait is going to kill me!


----------



## meme (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are some updated pics from day 61. She is really starting to show! Since her name is Rachel Ray and her twin sister is Paula Dean, we were thinking about food names for the kids. So far we like Nutmeg, which is most likely a keeper. But we need more ideas! Btw, I am pretty sure the kids will look a lot like Rachel since the dad had pretty similar markings and coloring. Mostly black and white with some brown.


----------



## RainySunday (Jan 2, 2013)

What about Evie for a name (as in EVOO)...I know Rachel Ray talks about that all the time.  Otherwise, there are a billion and four food names.  Do you want spices, funny, etc?


----------



## G6momma (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow!!! She is much bigger then my Nubian/alpine mix due sometime in March. It makes me think ours is having a single.


----------



## meme (Jan 2, 2013)

G6momma said:
			
		

> Wow!!! She is much bigger then my Nubian/alpine mix due sometime in March. It makes me think ours is having a single.


Possibly, but all goats carry their babies differently. It can be really hard to guess the number of babies, and often there are a lot of surprises!

@nurturingnaturally, Evie is a really cute name! I guess if we name one Nutmeg then it would be a good idea to stick with spice names. However, I am still really open to ideas and there really are a LOT of food names. Just means we have plenty to choose from! I have a hard time deciding.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 2, 2013)

Goat name:

Cocoa, pronouced CO CO.

Cinnamon

Sugar

Pepper

Mater (short for towmater)

Cookie

You're welcome,

DonnaBelle


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 2, 2013)

Clover
Basil
Rosemary
Thyme
Paparika (for Buck pronounce Papa-reek'-ah)


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*She sure is beautiful, do you have any more pictures of her? *


----------



## meme (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys! I like so many of them, it's going to be hard to choose just 2. My little cousins like peaches and cutie (like the small oranges).  I will try to get some more pictures of her soon. I wish I had taken some of the dad, but I didn't think of it at the time. Can't wait!


----------



## meme (Jan 3, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Clover
> Basil
> Rosemary
> Thyme
> Paparika (for Buck pronounce Papa-reek'-ah)


 I like the Paparika idea!


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 3, 2013)

OMG that is soo good Papa-reek-ah, at first I was just thinking what a good way to make it manly, then the reek-ah part!   Yep perfect name for a stinky buck!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 3, 2013)

Couldn't resist having fun with spices.


----------



## meme (Feb 19, 2013)

We only have 38 more days left, and the wait is killing me! She is even starting to build an udder now, and I really want to see what it looks like when full.  Hoping she's got a nice one. Also, we think we are going to name one of the kids Oreo and one Cookie. It just fits so well with Rachel's name, their color, our herdname, and of course together they would make an oreo cookie.  We are starting her on grain and a vitamin E supplement. She is getting her Bose and CDT this weekend. I will keep you updated!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

*Yay!  


My yearling is due in 64 days and she is already showing, no udder yet, but I can't wait for her to get her cute little FF udder. *


----------



## meme (Feb 20, 2013)

I keep checking your thread for baby updates WMR! Tell your doe that her babies need to some out so I can see them!  

I need to get some new pics of Rachel. She seems extra lovey lately, or maybe it just seems that way because I won't leave that poor girl alone. I am eating some popcorn on my own thread now.  Only 1 hour and 30 minutes left until we are down to day 37.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 20, 2013)

I know the wait is murderous! My Nubian/Alpine doe is expecting as well, but I don't know the due date. I am thinking sometime in early March. I will have to post a pic of her. You girl sure is a looker. i bet her babies will be lookers,too.


----------



## meme (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks! At least the time seems to be going fast. I am plenty busy with the new chicks, a new puppy, and all the normal chores. Sometimes I feel like I am getting in over my head, but in the end I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I promise to get pics later!


----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)

Day 114!!

Eating plenty for those babies:






Little udder starting!:





Grazing:





Baby belly:










The whole herd:










Heidi Couldn't let Rachel take all the glory!


----------



## madcow (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful pictures!  They look like they're talking to you!


----------



## madcow (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful pictures!  They look like they're talking to you!


----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you! They sure do talk to us, I just have no idea what they are saying! Something along the lines of "pet me" and "give me more food"!!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful pics. I do love when they get up close to the camera for a picture


----------



## meme (Mar 23, 2013)

Day 143!! Rachel is VERY uncomfortable these days. When she lays down she makes all kinds of weird noises and looks pretty miserable. She still has a good appetite though. Her udder has grown a lot :bun and I can actually see the babies kicking now.  Today, she was sticking her tail strait up and I could actually see it sink in on either side. I can grab completely around her tail. When ligaments are "gone", can you not feel them at all, or are they just loose? Also, I was wondering if we could milk her out a few hours before she kids and heat treat the colostrum beforehand, so the babies can eat sooner. Oh, and how long does each stage of labor last and how long between each kid? 

I promise to post pics when they arrive.  for baby girls!!!


----------



## meme (Mar 29, 2013)

She kidded today with triplets!!! The sonogram only showed two, but we got 2 girls and a boy.  The birth went extremely fast, with less than 3 minutes between each kid. The last girl came out breach, but came out very easily. They are all healthy and active. Rachel only produced about a cup of colostrum, but luckily we were able to get some from our friends with goats. They each got about 9 ounces. We were planning on pulling them anyway, but Rachel does not have any more milk in her udder 6 hours later. I guess we will have to feed vitamin D milk. I hope her milk eventually picks up, her udder is big. Pics coming soon!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## meme (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! They are already so friendly. It just makes me sad when Rachel calls for them though.  At least everyone is doing well.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 29, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> Thanks! They are already so friendly. It just makes me sad when Rachel calls for them though.  At least everyone is doing well.


So adorable...congrats!


----------



## meme (Mar 30, 2013)

Good news! We got a quart and a half of good milk this morning. Now we are switching them from cows milk to Rachel's. So happy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  They are adorable


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## meme (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you! They are becoming more and more active every day.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 1, 2013)

They are adorable!   Congratulations on triplets!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 1, 2013)

You got a bonus kid.    They look great.


----------

